# Best Video ever.



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

My jaw dropped the 1st time I saw this:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

@ blackfeather lol. Is that why you wear a mask? haha

@ shaigar- heh. Short and to the point I see.:crazy:


----------



## EspressiveGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

OMG! Thank you for starting this thread...here is mine...and since I am new here I will just tell you all, I think this man is a performing genius...he is AMAZING...and I love the flavor of his videos...they are completely epic...UGH...I love this man!


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Keeping on topic, with a similar first selection to BlackFeatheredMask.






The Second is "Such Great Heights" by the Postal Service and its unique take on the IBM adverts..






The Third is "No I in threesome" by Interpol.. Simple imagery is effective in my eyes.


----------



## EspressiveGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

This one just cracks me up...it's hilarious and I lOVE THAT TRUCK!!!!


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## EspressiveGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

****Bumping...too good to miss!****


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

ZOMG!? somoene else loves Klaxons!? I heart you now :blushed: I don't really like that video but I LOVE their music......signs...you know i see them all the time, time it's just a fraction of a sign :dry: 


oh and your video has no audio and is only 48 seconds....


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

for anyone that cares...
its a music video, but its still great.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------

